# Tippy Dam Salmon Run Pics



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

We just got back from the Salmon Run on the Manistee River and all I can say is WOW. These fish were much more aggressive than I could ever imagined. I burned up the gears on one of my favorite Lake Erie reels after 2 days which should of lasted me 10+years. Here are some pics. We used nothing but bugger flies and small streamers on an 8 feet leader. Sure did suck dragging up the fish up the chute.





































These are 2 out of the 6 flights of stairs.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Great report and pictures harle96! Looks like you got a couple hens and a few males. WTG!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Wow looks like your group did well, Our group only caught 3 salmon (legal) all weekend, 2 of the three were already a little too dark to keep. I did manage 2 nice steelhead though an a 16" brown trout.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow i bet that was a blast i have nevere hooked on to a Salmon yet but i have never fished for them though


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Those stairs are a killer. Going down is not bad but dragging your catch up is a real chore. If you haven't been there, notice the fish chutes on the side of the stairs. They alter right to left every flight up because if they were all on the same side, you're arms would fall off. Nice pics!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Leaving for the Salmon river NY here in 5 hours.
Cant wait...my friend landed a 18lb Brown and several nice sized Coho's yesterfday. 

the bite is on!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Fishin' Coach said:


> Wow looks like your group did well, Our group only caught 3 salmon (legal) all weekend, 2 of the three were already a little too dark to keep. I did manage 2 nice steelhead though an a 16" brown trout.


I'd say you guys did more than ok. I would have loved to catch a Brownie and a Steelhead, I believe that is called the grand slam. .(brown, chinook and steelhead) Congrats on your catch.

During the beggining of the week most of the fish were dark, but green and the meat was still firm. Towards the end of the week you can start to see signs of tail rot, not from fanning the nest. I think we got lucky with the rain the area had prior to our visit. We put in 12 hours each day for 6 days and dreaded the stairs everytime  I was quite surprised on the ratio of fish legally caught considering how stacked the fish were.

I was thinking of trying the same place in the Spring/Summer for the Browns. Never caught one.

Dave


----------

